# Better alternative to Eir's broadband & phone package



## Logo (17 Nov 2017)

I've been searching bonkers.ie and switcher.ie for broadband, mobile & TV package. The best I can find is eir's unlimited broadband and home phone calls to mobile & landlines - incl. free modem and installation - €40/ month (18 month contract). I will still need to pay approx €20/ month Vodafone mobile PAYG + approx €26/ month for SKY TV. That brings the grand total to €1032 for BB, mobile & TV for a year. Should sign-up now or is there a cheaper/ better alternative?
Thanks.

(Edit: Just noticed that cost for Sky TV increased to €29.50 this month - so will be cancelling and going free-to-air. Also, with a home phone, I don't expect top up the €20/ month Vodafone mobile PAYG as often).


----------



## RedOnion (17 Nov 2017)

Just make sure you read the terms if that eir bundle carefully. I've noticed they advertise a few where the price increases substantially after 12 months but on 18 month contract.


----------



## Logo (18 Nov 2017)

Thanks  for the tip. I did realise that headline prices are often misleading as they are only for the first six months and then increased over the remainder of the term of the contract. Maybe ComReg could tighten up advertising policies which  would allow for more realistic service provider comparisons.


----------



## mathepac (18 Nov 2017)

Logo said:


> Maybe ComReg could tighten up advertising policies which would allow for more realistic service provider comparisons.


ASAI, I've had complaints upheld against Tescomobile ads and other non-comms ads for "health foods" etc.


----------



## RedOnion (18 Nov 2017)

You can get that eir price on a 12 month contract at the moment. 50 cash back, and an extra 5 a month off for first 6 months if you buy online.

They've some offer at the moment where you get a free tablet, but that's 18 month contract that costs 76 per month after the first year, so as they say there's nothing free!

Who's you current provider? It's always worth seeing if they'll match the offer you can get elsewhere.

As for TV, if you don't want sky specific channels, there was a post recently about free TV. You've already got a sky dish which makes it easier to set up.
https://www.askaboutmoney.com/threads/free-to-air-saorview.205311/


----------



## Logo (18 Nov 2017)

RedOnion said:


> You can get that eir price on a 12 month contract at the moment. 50 cash back, and an extra 5 a month off for first 6 months if you buy online.


That offer is €40 a month for 12 months and €76 thereafter. I called into the Eir store and was offered a deal of €40 a month over an 18 month contract.
The LL, BB, TV & mobile bundle is on average €75.50 per month over an 18 month contract - and they throw in a 'free' tablet (worth €130).

My current provider is the Vodafone dongle - I used to top up €10 a month and Vodafone would double it and I would buy 7680MB data for a month. However the double topup offer is finished. This was handy for browsing the net, but when paying for unlimited I expect to ditch Sky TV and get an android box and FTA.

Pure Telecom is €41.50 per month - €747 unlimited a year. Checking Eir's offers alone is time-consuming enough - but does anyone know of a better offer (VirginMedia/ Digiweb/ Sky Ireland/ Vodafone)?

Thanks.


----------



## RedOnion (18 Nov 2017)

That's probably as good as you're going to get without negotiating with another supplier.

I've seen Sky offer TV, broadband and phone for 50 per month but only to new customers.

Here's the Eir offer currently on groupschemes:

*eir Broadband + FREE eir Sport just €40 a month PLUS €50 Cashback*

Great news! eir have teamed up with us to offer you superfast fibre broadband at their very lowest price! Exclusive to new customers, get eir Fibre broadband, unlimited home phone calls and FREE eir Sport for just €40 a month on a 12 month contract. Plus as an eir Broadband you can now stay connected outside your home, with access to over 100,000 WIFI hotspots nationwide for FREE.


----------



## Black Sheep (25 Nov 2017)

That Eir offer as above is (with sky broadband and phone for €50 per month) is also available to existing customers but you have to fight hard for it as in threaten to cancel and the rest. 

My friend (who has been with Eir for the past 6 years) got it yesterday after telling them to cancel. They phoned him back with that offer which had just magically become available on Thursday.


----------

